

Google Cripples Chromecast Third Party Replay - ChuckMcM
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08/26/google_cripples_chromecast_third_party_replay/

======
ChuckMcM
If this is as straightforward as reported, its a real issue. I was actually
considering getting ChromeCast for a couple of the TVs in the house but
killing off third party streaming? Really? Would love to here that these app
writers just missed a developer's note that they needed to change to a
different API.

~~~
TomAnthony
Yeah - I was just checking in on progress for Chromecast coming to the UK, and
came across this news. Bummer - think I'll stick with my (jail broken) Apple
TV for now.

